# Victoria's Secret Semi-Annual Sale



## noahlowryfan (May 15, 2009)

It just started online and my question is does anyone know when it will start in stores?


----------



## hawaii02 (May 15, 2009)

It usually starts sometime in June in-stores


----------



## Yushimi (May 15, 2009)

if they only had it in canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 boo. lolz


----------



## Little Addict (May 15, 2009)

it starts in-stores a month after the online sale


----------



## rimberry (May 15, 2009)

I got an email that says it starts today online.


----------



## ashk36 (May 16, 2009)

muaaahahahahahaha yyyyessss....


----------



## noahlowryfan (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rimberry* 

 
_I got an email that says it starts today online._

 
My sister got the same email too so thats why I want to know when they will have it in stores so I can check out the sales.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 16, 2009)

I looked today and am completely skipping it. In the years I've shopped their sales, I've NEVER skipped ONE.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (May 18, 2009)

Online, it started already on the 15th. I don't feel like I'm really missing out on anything special even with the price cuts cause I still have to pay shipping. They charge you shipping according to how much you spend and the rates are ridiculous. Considering the warehouse where items are at is in Ohio, and it only takes like 2 3 days for UPS to send them out to me. 

According to slickdeals forum and a manager of a VS store I had spoken with, the sale starts June 16th in stores.


----------



## ashk36 (May 18, 2009)

I was actually assuming it would start June 16 because I got one of those free pink panties cards in the mail and it expires June 15. Yay brain!! haha


----------



## Sabrunka (May 18, 2009)

Well I would buy stuff online but shipping to canada is AWFUL and duties are so high! If someone would buy me something online and then ship it to me, I would be truly grateful lol.


----------

